# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Ανάρπαστη αυγοτροφή για δυο καναρινάκια!!!(η πρώτη μου).

## Βασιλεία

υλικα που χρησιμοποιησα :
1 αυγο με το τσοφλι βρασμενο 12-13 λεπτα κομμενο στη μεση
2 μιση φρυγανιες κανονικες
2 κουταλιες κουακερ
1 κουταλια ριγανη (της γιαγιας)
1 κουταλια της κανονικης τροφης (αφου δεν ειχα χυμα σπορους)
ξυσμα πορτοκαλιου (οχι ολο)
εκτελεση (δικια μου) :
φρυγανιες και κουακερ στο μπλεντερ να τριφτουν καλα,μισο αυγο με το τσοφλι και ελεγχω αν λασπωσε,το αλλο μισο αυγο με το τσοφλι,ριγανη και ξυσμα πορτοκαλιου και τα χτυπαμε ολα μαζι...αφου το εβγαλα το εβαλα σε ενα μπολ και εριξα μια κουταλια μεγαλη απο την τροφη και την ανακατεψα..
αποτελεσμα: ειναι αναρπαστη απο τους δυο (προς το παρον εχμε αυγουλακια 14 ημερων σημρα) μικρους μου φιλους  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
ελπιζω να σας αρεσει  :Happy:

----------


## panaisompatsos

Έυκολη ,γρήγορη και μπορείς να βάλεις μέσα και πολυβιταμίνη σε σκόνη καί μελόνερο και πολλά πολλά άλλα.
ps:αμα βγάλεις το τσόφλι και την τροφή των πουλιών κάνει και για γρήγορο σνάκ αμα δε βρισκω κάτι για να φάω χε χε

----------


## Βασιλεία

χαχα ναι μια χαρα θα ηταν  :winky:  μελονερο πως το φτιαχνω?

----------


## panaisompatsos

..μέλι σε νερό βρασμένο, ενα κουταλάκι , το ανακατεύεις και το βαζεις στο μίγμα προσέχοντας μη λασπώσει

----------


## Βασιλεία

α ωραια ευχαριστω πολυ θα το βαλω  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

> ..μέλι σε νερό βρασμένο, ενα κουταλάκι , το ανακατεύεις και το βαζεις στο μίγμα προσέχοντας μη λασπώσει


το μελι αν εκτεθει σε υψηλη θερμοκρασια χανει πληθως θρεπτικων στοιχειων και ιχνοστοιχειων.

καλυτερα με χλιαρο νερο εως κρυο

----------


## Peri27

Ευκολη κ γρηγορη..κανει και για νεοσσους?

----------


## xarhs

ναι κανει περι.................. λες να την δοκιμασεις?

----------


## Peri27

ξερω γω .. σκεφτομαι.. ειδα και αυτη που εδωσε χθες ο mitsman αλλα δεν εχω γυρη..οποτε μαλλον σε αυτη θα καταληξω.. με το ξισμα πορτοκαλιου δεν θα υπαρξει προβλημα ετσι?

----------


## xarhs

οχι δεν πειραζει

----------


## mitsman

οι σπιτικες αυγοτροφες πλεον ειναι ο κανονας και οι ετοιμες η εξαιρεση!!!! Δεν εχω καλυτερο!!!!!

----------


## panos70

μπραβο Βσιλεια.....εισαι νοικοκυρα , γρηγορη και νοστιμη

----------


## jk21

χαιρομαι που ολοενα και περισσοτεροι κανουν τις δικες τους δημιουργιες και χαιρομαι ακομα περισσοτερο ,που ειναι πια στην σωστη κατευθυνση .Παλιοτερα στα φορουμ ακουγα καμμια φορα για συνταγες ολιγον .....  , που δινανε δικαιωμα σε καποιους να λενε καλυτερα ετοιμες ,παρα τετοια δημιουργηματα αστα να πανε επικινδυνα για τα πουλια (και καποιες φορες ειχαν και δικαιο ) 

εδω ομως εχουμε μια ακομη πολυ καλη αυγοτροφουλα ! μπραβο Βασιλεια ,τα πουλακια θα την χαρουν !!!

(επειδη εχει φρεσκο αυγο βραστο ,μην την κρατας πανω απο 3 μερες ,εκτος αν μπει καταψυξη σε μεριδες )

----------


## Βασιλεία

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!χαίρομαι που σας άρεσε :-)στην αρχή ήμουν κάπως διστακτική νΑ την φτιάξω γιατί φοβόμουν μήπως κάτι δεν κάνω καλα....αλλΑ επειδή περιμένω ν βγουν τα αυγουλακιΑ είπα δεν υπαρχει περίπτωση να δώσω στα μωρα έτοιμα μπισκότα με ζάχαρη!!κύριε Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή!!:-)

----------


## Peri27

Εγω την εφιαξα σημερα και μου βγηκε τελεια !!! Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ Βασιλεια  και παλι!!  :Happy:

----------


## MAKISV

πραγματικα κανω αυγοτροφη και μοσχοβολαει η κουζινα.πορτοκαλι φρεσκα ριγανη βασιλικος, αν δεν ειχε το τσοφλι θα το τρωγα εγω ...  :winky:

----------


## Shin Kazama

Κι εγώ την έκανα σήμερα απλά δεν έβαλα πορτοκάλι. Έβαλα όμως αρκετά αποξηραμένα βότανα σε σκόνη.

Νομίζω ότι για όσους έχουν από 1 έως 3-4 πουλάκια, αυτός ο τρόπος παρασκευής σπιτικής αυγοτροφής είναι ο πιο βολικός. Ειδικά άμα γίνεται σε ποσότητα με ένα μόνο αυγό, δε μπλέκεις ούτε με κατάψυξη. Τη δίνεις για 2 μέρες και μετά κάνεις καινούρια.

----------


## jk21

την αλλη φορα να βαλεις και πορτοκαλι και τα βοτανα να τα βαλεις μετα το ψησιμο

----------


## Βασιλεία

Εγω σε 3 μέρες φτιάχνω αλλη εξάλλου την τρώνε όλη σχεδόν!!έβαλα και μέλΙ χθες διαλυμένο σε 1 μικρή κουταλιά χλιαρό νερό και την τρώνε το ίδιο!!! :winky:

----------


## Gardelius

*Πολυ καλη ιδεα!!!! Καλη συνεχεια!!!*

----------


## Βασιλεία

Σας ευχαριστω ολους!!χαρις το φορουμ τρωνε πιο υγιεινα και τα δικα μου τα καναρινια  :Big Grin:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0030:

----------


## petit_tiou

Μπορω να βαλω στην συνταγη αυτη και λίγο τριμα καρότου?
Επειδη το καναρινι μου εχει εντονο πορτοκαλι χρωμα θα θελα να το διατηρησω λίγο με ενισχυση καροτινης.... 

Μπορω να δωσω ιδια αυγοτροφη και στην καρδερινουλα μου ή οχι?

----------


## jk21

Και καροτο μπορεις και λιγη παπρικα  
*Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch (ποστ 143 )*
,αλλα θα μπορουσες και  πελτε ντοματας 
*Λυκοπένιο*αν εκανες μια συνταγη πχ αυτη *Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*την οποια ψηνεις και ετσι θα αφαιρεθει η υγρασια ,που σε αλλη περιπτωση θα λασπωνε το μιγμα

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ηλιάνα ο Δημήτρης ξέρει καλύτερα αλλά εγώ το καρότο δεν θα το έβαζα. Οξειδώνεται πολύ γρήγορα και μαυρίζει . Θα το πρόσθετα αυθημερόν και λίγο μόνο σε αυτή που θα χρησιμοποιούσα ,όχι να μείνει ψυγείο. Καλημέρα και καλή συνέχεια με τα φιλαράκια σου...

----------


## jk21

παραληψη μου ... το ιδιο εννοουσα Γιαννη αλλα δεν το διευκρινισα ..... εκτος αν εβαζε αφυδατωμενο

----------


## petit_tiou

ΟΚ! Θα το κανω αμεσα! Ευχαριστώ!

----------

